# Kidding pens



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Kidding pen for Nigerian Dwarfs. We are going to build our kidding pen this weekend I was wondering what size/type fencing you use. I had some hog panel but I think the openings are too big.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

ND kids can fit through hog fence. We made our kid pen for beginning weaning to sell age. It is 16 x 16 with a removable divider for the center. The divider is used at 7 weeks of age when they become fertile to prevent pregnancy at such a young age. For fencing we used 4ft high wooden slat panels and wrapped it with 3ft high chicken wire on three sides meeting up with our horse fence on the fourth side. Remember any toys or igloos need to be placed far enough away so they cannot jump over whatever fence you choose to use. The reason we went with the slat panels instead of more horse fence was because I didn't want to buy another role of fence for such a small area and I liked the look of the panels to differentiate it from the main area.

Our delivery pens are made the same way but 8x16 no toys just shelter and feeder/waterer.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

@Mjgh06 those are great 


I would just use the horse fence lol. I also have areas that I use with extra chain link fencing I had laying around. Kind of impractical since its 6 high lol but it works


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Ive been stock piling the chain link gates. The big 3 to 4 ft ones im hoping they will make good kidding pen martial.


----------

